# Senior care



## CrazyCadyCouple (Jun 16, 2015)

As my lightning continues to age, I worry about her health. As of now, the vet said she's in perfect health and all her muscles and joints are just wonderful. 
Lately her appetite isn't what it used to be, her energy is low, constantly sleeping, and whether we're walking outside or just around the house she has a hard time keeping up, very sluggish. 
I was wondering what kind of food does everyone feed their furry babies? I'm looking for something to help with bones, joints, or old age.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hiya, our Poppy is only young but we got her after losing our 13 yr old terrier. With her we just used the senior version of her kibble which had things added like glucosamine and omegas for joints. I'm sure someone will be along with some other ideas - no doubt there are a myriad of supplements  Do you have any photos of Lightning?


----------

